# 25rss Side Slide Won't Work



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

I just had a case of my side slide not working, yet the motor runs fine. I hand cranked it out and then took the front cover off the motor/gearcase. I found that the "c" clip that holds the clutch assy was loose on the shaft. Put the "C" clip back on and the cover. Lo and behold the slide works again. Just another thing to check if you have slide problems.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear it was a simple fix









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the tip, kyoutbacker.








I will add that to my notebook of things to check!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Pictures are worth a thousand words. Did you take any? Can you take and post one?


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Pictures are worth a thousand words. Did you take any? Can you take and post one?
> [snapback]127346[/snapback]​


Sorry I didnt get to take pictures. I was hot, iritated, and in a hurry to fix it. The family is over for the 4th holiday and we are using the Outback for overflow for three of my granddaughters to sleep in.
Just thought Id let everyone know where to look in a similar situation. The motor/clutch assy looks cheaply made. Mostly plastic gearing, but I guess thats better than potted metal.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

kyoutbacker,

We can certainly understand that photos were not the first thing on your mind! Thanks again for the tip.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

